# What did happen to him??



## eurajohn

As cazzie and a few others have asked
What did happen to daffodil??????


Whatever it was, I missed it as well.


So does anyone have the definitive answer?


.


----------



## peejay

Perhaps he only comes out in the spring.





Pete


----------



## Penquin

He decided (sensibly IMO) not to continue as whatever he said wound some people up, and he was unable to change his posting style. He therefore decided not to continue to cause trouble and for that IMO he deserves praise and thanks....

His presence here was like pouring petrol onto a bonfire for some people, however justified their response was, he could not continue.....

He is still a member until August 7th so we may see him post before then....

Dave


----------



## spykal

He was too narcissistic


----------



## aldra

I liked Daffydowndilly

He was different

We need different

Aldr


----------



## teemyob

He was kidnaped by ASPRN


----------



## tugboat

He was a PITA, and look how nice and friendly things are here without him.


----------



## cabby

Shame really, as we do need all different people on here to make it work. I believe that baiting him was unfair, he had a lot of local knowledge to offer that the Forum could have benefitted from. But as has been said, he sometimes could be his own worst enemy.

cabby


----------



## eurajohn

Thanks for the informative replies, thought I'd missed something related to his non posting.


.


----------



## rayrecrok

Maybe he is back as ?.......
ray.


----------



## jo662

rayrecrok said:


> Maybe he is back as ?.......
> ray.


Surely not?:laugh:


----------



## talogon

I stopped even looking on the site for a while as it had a bad feeling. Not blaming anyone but it seems ok again now.


----------



## bigtree

He is on Motorhome Adventures on Facebook talking about crap,honestly not kidding.


----------



## dhutchy

talogon said:


> I stopped even looking on the site for a while as it had a bad feeling. Not blaming anyone but it seems ok again now.


I wonder if the one's causing bad feeling have migrated to fun now ,i had a peek on there the other day and they kind of insinuated that some arguments that have occured on there are in some part people joining from facts,come on own up who are you?:wink2:


----------



## caulkhead

dhutchy said:


> I wonder if the one's causing bad feeling have migrated to fun now ,i had a peek on there the other day and they kind of insinuated that some arguments that have occured on there are in some part people joining from facts,come on own up who are you?:wink2:


Perhaps I would be regarded as one of "the one's causing bad feeling", although I certainly haven't migrated to 'fun' or any other forum. I was certainly not slow in having a go at 'daffy' and it was clear that in the period leading up to his exile some long term and respected members felt that those of us who responded to, and criticised him, were as bad as 'daffy' himself. However, as Tuggers has pointed out, since he left all has been peace and quiet, which I kind of feel proves a point. As for deserving praise and thanks for NOT causing trouble...........Hmmmmm! Perhaps I should go and find the local toe-rags and thank them for not kicking the wing-mirrors off of my van for a few months:wink2: On the other hand, perhaps not......

Andy


----------



## Jamsieboy

rayrecrok said:


> Maybe he is back as ?.......
> ray.


You are teasing us Ray:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He did post some good stuff and could have been a good member had he been allowed, there are others who equally posted just as bad, but they didn't get hounded.

I didn't really have a problem with him, he knew I'd tell him if I thought he was out of order, but I didn't drone on about it, he accepted it that way, bet some members insisted on goading him, until he had no choice but to either retaliate or leave, if he came back I wouldn't have a problem with it, I wonder how many would just leap on his back as before though.

We need to be more tolerant of people who are a bit different on here I think, way too many slagging matches from time to time, we all come from different backgrounds, we should learn to get along, it makes life much better overall.


----------



## 113016

One clique (click) and he was gone:wink2:
Sorry Daf, I just had to say that!
I did give him some support at the time, although he was his own worse enemy.


----------



## rowley

I fully agree with Kev. I am very reluctant to post on Out and About because certain individuals are very quick to pick fault. I have not experienced that on here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

rowley said:


> I fully agree with Kev.


OOOOO, brave lad, they'll set the hounds on you now > >


----------



## rayrecrok

He started off on the wrong foot chucking his hat in with another wrong en, then steadily got more stupid and confrontational to the point I felt embarrassed for him... He then painted himself into a corner where he looked that foolish even he realised he was a plonker, so he went in a load of bluster.....

He fooled no one!.

ray.


----------



## spykal

spykal said:


> He was too narcissistic


My earlier post was not totally tongue in cheek...

Some of the difficulties we have seen on here in the past with the occasional forum member has made me wonder about them as people ...just what is it about their character that makes others react to them in the way we have seen. Is it them or us?

I am not in any way qualified to come to a conclusion but the conclusion I have come to is that what we see on here with these individuals who cause disruption is down to a character fault they have that in the "real" world is less apparent. The freedom from face to face, person to person contact allows them to say and react to others, on here, in a way they would never do in the real world.

So how do you spot a narcissist? .... (this was taken word for word from here <<)

_Has a grandiose sense of self-importance (e.g., exaggerates achievements and talents, expects to be recognized as superior without commensurate achievements)
◾Is preoccupied with fantasies of unlimited success, power, brilliance, beauty, or ideal love
◾Believes that he or she is "special" and unique and can only be understood by, or should associate with, other special or high-status people (or institutions)
◾Requires excessive admiration
◾Has a very strong sense of entitlement, e.g., unreasonable expectations of especially favorable treatment or automatic compliance with his or her expectations
◾Is exploitative of others, e.g., takes advantage of others to achieve his or her own ends
◾Lacks empathy, e.g., is unwilling to recognize or identify with the feelings and needs of others
◾Is often envious of others or believes that others are envious of him or her
◾Regularly shows arrogant, haughty behaviors or attitudes_

We may all have character faults or personality disorders that creep into our daily lives but we manage (hopefully) to keep them under control.

Anyway having spent so long on this forum and after writing this I am wondering exactly what my character fault is ....does stupidity count?...maybe :grin2: ( answers on a postcard please )


----------



## rayrecrok

spykal said:


> My earlier post was not totally tongue in cheek...
> 
> Some of the difficulties we have seen on here in the past with the occasional forum member has made me wonder about them as people ...just what is it about their character that makes others react to them in the way we have seen. Is it them or us?
> 
> I am not in any way qualified to come to a conclusion but the conclusion I have come to is that what we see on here with these individuals who cause disruption is down to a character fault they have that in the "real" world is less apparent. The freedom from face to face, person to person contact allows them to say and react to others, on here, in a way they would never do in the real world.
> 
> So how do you spot a narcissist? .... (this was taken word for word from here <<)
> 
> _Has a grandiose sense of self-importance (e.g., exaggerates achievements and talents, expects to be recognized as superior without commensurate achievements)
> ◾Is preoccupied with fantasies of unlimited success, power, brilliance, beauty, or ideal love
> ◾Believes that he or she is "special" and unique and can only be understood by, or should associate with, other special or high-status people (or institutions)
> ◾Requires excessive admiration
> ◾Has a very strong sense of entitlement, e.g., unreasonable expectations of especially favorable treatment or automatic compliance with his or her expectations
> ◾Is exploitative of others, e.g., takes advantage of others to achieve his or her own ends
> ◾Lacks empathy, e.g., is unwilling to recognize or identify with the feelings and needs of others
> ◾Is often envious of others or believes that others are envious of him or her
> ◾Regularly shows arrogant, haughty behaviors or attitudes_
> 
> We may all have character faults or personality disorders that creep into our daily lives but we manage (hopefully) to keep them under control.
> 
> Anyway having spent so long on this forum and after writing this I am wondering exactly what my character fault is ....does stupidity count?...maybe :grin2: ( answers on a postcard please )


As a lot know I am a Samaritan, and the whole Samaritan thing works especially on the phones and to some extent on face to face meetings is we are totally anonymous to the caller, so they can say anything as they know as soon as they put the phone down there are no repercussions no matter what they say. It's the same on here some folk think that except that isn't the case..

As a Samaritan we are totally non judgmental no matter what is said to us even though some stuff makes your toes curl, on here if some one comes up with something that wrangles there are more folk than you can shake a stick at willing to take who ever it is to task, relishing digging their heels in to want of a better expression punish the member, it's then more jump on the band wagon for n agin, it's at this point a mod would jump in and if there had been moderation Daffy would have been pulled up long before it got too out of hand, with the thread being closed..

So will anything change in the future, me thinks not!..

ray.


----------



## Stanner

spykal said:


> ...................
> _Has a grandiose sense of self-importance (e.g., exaggerates achievements and talents, expects to be recognized as superior without commensurate achievements)
> ◾Is preoccupied with fantasies of unlimited success, power, brilliance, beauty, or ideal love
> ◾Believes that he or she is "special" and unique and can only be understood by, or should associate with, other special or high-status people (or institutions)
> ◾Requires excessive admiration
> ◾Has a very strong sense of entitlement, e.g., unreasonable expectations of especially favorable treatment or automatic compliance with his or her expectations
> ◾Is exploitative of others, e.g., takes advantage of others to achieve his or her own ends
> ◾Lacks empathy, e.g., is unwilling to recognize or identify with the feelings and needs of others
> ◾Is often envious of others or believes that others are envious of him or her
> ◾Regularly shows arrogant, haughty behaviors or attitudes_


As perfectly exemplified by Sheldon Cooper.

You will either know "who" I am on about or not.


----------



## dghr272

spykal said:


> My earlier post was not totally tongue in cheek...
> 
> Some of the difficulties we have seen on here in the past with the occasional forum member has made me wonder about them as people ...just what is it about their character that makes others react to them in the way we have seen. Is it them or us?
> 
> Anyway having spent so long on this forum and after writing this I am wondering exactly what my character fault is ....does stupidity count?...maybe :grin2: ( answers on a postcard please )


Mike, can I answer on 3 sheets of A4 double sided :wink2::wink2::wink2:

Terry


----------



## tugboat

Well, if he sees this thread (unwisely started imho) and returns because he thinks certain members want him back, I'll be off never to return. So there. That's my 2 cents worth on the subject.


----------



## Penquin

tugboat said:


> Well, if he sees this thread (unwisely started imho) and returns because he thinks certain members want him back, I'll be off never to return. So there. That's my 2 cents worth on the subject.


Please do not take this the wrong way as I am simply using your quote as an illustration, but surely such viewpoints, however genuinely held, will simply confirm the judgemental characteristics that Ray commented upon?

As other posters have said, a variety of members is important - each and every person brings something to the group, if there are people that you genuinely do not wish to have any relationship with then is not the "Ignore" button the way to go?

That way you will not see any posts by the person AFAIK so hopefully will not feel that the member is winding you up - deliberately or simply as a result of their personality.....

*PLEASE NOTE* I am *NOT* having a go at you, or expressing support for the person this thread is about, merely making a general observation about people we may encounter on here - for better or worse....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Well, if he sees this thread (unwisely started imho) and returns because he thinks certain members want him back, I'll be off never to return. So there. That's my 2 cents worth on the subject.


That!! might prove too tempting for him Tuggs > > why not do what I do with others who I find disagreeable, just ignore them, have sympathy for them, they do sometimes have something to say too, all members have the right to post without getting grief, they also need to be reminded not to cause it to others of course, except in jest, like wot we in the Clique do :wink2::wink2:


----------



## Brock

Whilst over the weekend we have been defending or assassinating Daffy in his absence, Fun seems to have picked up 10 new members. I wonder why.


----------



## rayrecrok

Brock said:


> Whilst over the weekend we have been defending or assassinating Daffy in his absence, Fun seems to have picked up 10 new members. I wonder why.


Personally I am not too fussed if we pick up new members, I would like to keep the ones we have, if someone comes along fine, just make sure they don't fall into the trap of certain posts like :wink2: .. One newish member has been upset by him being ribbed on his recent thread, off course "All done in the best possible taste"..:grin2: Ahh Bless!.

ray.


----------



## 747

tugboat said:


> Well, if he sees this thread (unwisely started imho) and returns because he thinks certain members want him back, I'll be off never to return. So there. That's my 2 cents worth on the subject.


He is not wanted back by me, that's for sure. If we had proper moderation on here, he would have been reined in or banned earlier. :frown2:
I just totally ignored him for a long time but I could see that he was doing damage to the forum. That is why I went at him with all guns blazing. If he shows his sorry a*se again, he will get more of the same. I only wish I could meet him face to face.


----------



## Jimblob44

I still feel a tad guilty as it was my reply to his penultimate post that seem to persuade him that he should leave, it wasn't my intention but he had once again accused members of being nasty when the nasty poster was Daff himself. He is alive and well posting on a MH forum on FB but not as prolifically as he did on here.

Jim.


----------



## tugboat

Penquin said:


> Please do not take this the wrong way as I am simply using your quote as an illustration, but surely such viewpoints, however genuinely held, will simply confirm the judgemental characteristics that Ray commented upon?
> 
> As other posters have said, a variety of members is important - each and every person brings something to the group, if there are people that you genuinely do not wish to have any relationship with then is not the "Ignore" button the way to go?
> 
> That way you will not see any posts by the person AFAIK so hopefully will not feel that the member is winding you up - deliberately or simply as a result of their personality.....
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE* I am *NOT* having a go at you, or expressing support for the person this thread is about, merely making a general observation about people we may encounter on here - for better or worse....
> 
> Dave


I understand what you are saying, Dave, and I respect your viewpoint.

I did have him on ignore for a long time, but his behaviour was infecting the whole forum and it was impossible to avoid seeing that. There was bickering all over the place and it was so clear to me the harm that he was doing to a group who I feel much fondness for, that eventually I called him out and pleaded with people to stop feeding the troll.

He posted very little on motorhome matters so I was glad when he went and we could get back to being civilised and having fun on here. We lost a lot of really good members during that period, many of whom have sadly not returned. Our loss.


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for that Tugboat, I agree with everything you put, his posts were rarely on MH matters and he did seem determined to get under people's skin = and that was skill that he excelled in.....

As others have said, MHF is the prime focus and I cannot disagree with a view that "bad apples" are better elsewhere, sadly as 747 correctly said, if there had been effective Moderation then he would have been reined in or removed or at least spoken to by one of the Mod teams who did EXACTLY that - some of the team spent a long time trying to bring dissidents back into line, from my memory Bognormike was superb at such things.....

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Penquin said:


> Thanks for that Tugboat, I agree with everything you put, his posts were rarely on MH matters and he did seem determined to get under people's skin = and that was skill that he excelled in.....
> 
> As others have said, MHF is the prime focus and I cannot disagree with a view that "bad apples" are better elsewhere, sadly as 747 correctly said, if there had been effective Moderation then he would have been reined in or removed or at least spoken to by one of the Mod teams who did EXACTLY that - some of the team spent a long time trying to bring dissidents back into line, from my memory Bognormike was superb at such things.....
> 
> Dave


You were all brilliant! I know we manage pretty well most of the time without moderators but it was good to know there were a dedicated group of people who had the interests of the forum at heart.

Chris


----------



## Zebedee

rayrecrok said:


> He fooled no one!.


He fooled some of us for a while Ray and we tried to be supportive at first by offering suggestions and advice, but were unequivocally rejected and vilified at every stage.

Then he started bleating, _"Why me? Why me?"_ and tried to come across as the ultimate victim of an imaginary clique.

At which point we began to ask, _"Why him? Why him?"_ since he was unique as a newbie in being "_picked on_" right from day one.

He wasn't picked on at all, certainly not at first, but some folk naturally retaliated when he repeatedly insulted them, and was calculatedly objectionable to anyone who disagreed in the slightest.

I think the simple truth is that he's a singularly unpleasant person who delights in causing aggravation and distress to others who can't reach to punch him in the mouth! A classic cowardly troll in fact.

To Jimblob and anyone else who might feel a bit guilty, that simple question is all you need to ask. _"Why him alone, among all the (literally) thousands of other newbies we have welcomed, and who have fitted right in and become valued members of the MHF community?"_

Dave

P.S. It's extremely difficult to get onto my (s)hit list, but he managed it very easily.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> He fooled some of us for a while Ray and we tried to be supportive at first by offering suggestions and advice, but were unequivocally rejected and vilified at every stage.
> 
> Then he started bleating, _"Why me? Why me?"_ and tried to come across as the ultimate victim of an imaginary clique.
> 
> At which point we began to ask, _"Why him? Why him?"_ since he was unique as a newbie in being "_picked on_" right from day one.
> 
> He wasn't picked on at all, certainly not at first, but some folk naturally retaliated when he repeatedly insulted them, and was calculatedly objectionable to anyone who disagreed in the slightest.
> 
> I think the simple truth is that he's a singularly unpleasant person who delights in causing aggravation and distress to others who can't reach to punch him in the mouth! A classic cowardly troll in fact.
> 
> To Jimblob and anyone else who might feel a bit guilty, that simple question is all you need to ask. _"Why him alone, among all the (literally) thousands of other newbies we have welcomed, and who have fitted right in and become valued members of the MHF community?"_
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.S. It's extremely difficult to get onto my (s)hit list, but he managed it very easily.


Tis true, been trying for ages ? >

Anyway lets move on please, enough time has been spent on errant members already and it serves no purpose except for those who like to vent their spleens again, which also is counter productive too.


----------



## Zebedee

Zebedee said:


> P.S. It's extremely difficult to get onto my (s)hit list, but he managed it very easily.





Kev_n_Liz said:


> Tis true, been trying for ages ? >


For you Kev, I'll willingly make an exception and waive the normal entry qualifications! :kiss:

Dave


----------



## aldra

Ah well

I liked the guy

But then again he never had a go at me

But and this must be said

He felt there was a clique

And there was

I think it's fine to disagree, one on one

I've had my moments

But on a forum it's not fine to come out in support of one or other
People should be allowed to work out differences 

Without others taking sides

AlthoughIam rarely wrong

I admit rarely I could be

Rarely mind you

I love the fact people would defend me

But it's really not necessarry
What is necessary is that I have a group of friends 

That are there for me and who understand my strengths and weaknesses

So I didn't agree with Daffydowndilly in everything

And I said so........to him

I don't need anyone to back me up

At that stage it is a personal relationship for good or not

So what I think is

Discard no one
The truth is no one can offend you
Unless you allow them too

You have complete control of your reaction to any given statement

You can't control the statement

But the reaction is all yours

I miss Daffydowndilly

I doubt he misses me

Aldra


----------



## peribro

I believe in FIFO - "fit in or **** off".

He had plenty of opportunity to attempt the former but didn't manage it so he did the latter.


----------



## aldra

Peter

In this age
We no longer have to fit in

Well maybe we do

But we need to think carefully 

What are we fitting into?.

For me no question I fit MHF

Warts and all

Maybe others struggle with the warts

Aldra


----------



## dhutchy

Brock said:


> Whilst over the weekend we have been defending or assassinating Daffy in his absence, Fun seems to have picked up 10 new members. I wonder why.


 I would still like to know who the members from facts, who have also joined fun and been involved in angry banter are ,any takers?:smile2:


----------



## GEMMY

dhutchy said:


> I would still like to know who the members from facts, who have also joined fun and been involved in angry banter are ,any takers?:smile2:


Don't look at me....................there are enough narcissistic Marxists on here to enjoy :wink2:

tony


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

dhutchy said:


> I would still like to know who the members from facts, who have also joined fun and been involved in angry banter are ,any takers?:smile2:


Is it not so much 'Fun' over there any more then? Oh dear........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I joined fun before here, I prefer here, I also subbed up last year too when this site was more wobbly, Fun is an odd site, some on here have a different persona on there, still prefer here to fun.


----------



## Brock

Not me either. I'm not a member of Fun.


----------



## cabby

I am not sure if I am a member or not.:frown2::frown2:

cabby


----------

